# Digital Block and Ingrown Toenail



## dballard2004

A patient had an ingrown toenail removed, but it was not a permanent removal.  A digital block was performed for both an anesthetic and for postop pain.  What CPT code do I use?  11730 or 11750?  Would the digital block be considered inclusive?  Thanks.


----------



## jmkitchen

11730 - Plain english description: All or part of a fingernail or toenail is removed. The area is numbed by a digital nerve block, and the physician separates the nail plate from the nail bed. Any bleeding is cauterized and the site is bandaged. Code 11730 if only one nail is removed. Code 11732 for each additional nail removal. Simple closure may be necessary. If reconstruction is necessary, it should be reported separately.

Nerve block would be included.  This code crosses with ICD-9 703.0 - Ingrowing nail.


----------

